# Recommend table for dw6184



## Cvbs (Jun 21, 2014)

Hello,

I received a kit as a gift and I am looking for a table to mount this in. It says dw6184 on the label but I don’t see any tables showing this model. Is it much different than the dw616 or 618?

Tia,
Cvbs


----------



## Cherryville Chuck (Sep 28, 2010)

Hi Bill and welcome. Most tables come with an insert plate which may or may not be drilled to fit some of the popular routers available. The 6184 model number you have implies that it may be a newer version of the 618. Good chance that it has the same bolt pattern but I don't have one of each to confirm that. It's usually not that hard to drill your own holes and if you go that way we can help steer you through it.


----------



## Cvbs (Jun 21, 2014)

cherryville-chuck 

Thank you for the reply. I ordered the table and it should be here in a few days/ 2 weeks ( shipping priorities with the pandemic) 🥴. But I am good with that. I will check the alignment and let you know. Anything Vishnu.d be cautious of when checking or mounting.

As you have probably guessed by now I am a total neophyte in this arena. I recently retired and I am trying to find a good hobby.😄. 
ANY and all help / suggestions to further knowledge / skill will be received with open arms!👍. 

I will continue poking around your forum here to help increase my knowledge. 🤔👌

Thanks again for your response,
Talk later,
Cvbs


----------



## Cherryville Chuck (Sep 28, 2010)

From what I've been hearing Bill you could probably hitchhike to where the table is and make it back before the mail will get it to you right now. It's hard for me to suggest what will happen or what you need to do to mount it until we can see it and what comes with it. Normally what we do is take the black plastic sub base off and use it for the drilling pattern. You won't be using it when you mount it to a plate anyway. It's hard to be more specific than that. Do you have a set of guide bushings for the router? They usually help and they are handy for doing a lot of jobs once you start get serious about routing. Just so you know, you can post pictures from your own hard drive without 10 posts, just not from a photo sharing site.


----------



## Cvbs (Jun 21, 2014)

I think your right on the money as timing—however I can wait as I need to educate myself some more. I did purchase a small Inexpensive kit of bits to get started and practice. 

I’ll certainly be in touch ,
Cvbs


----------



## etaf (Jan 10, 2019)

https://www.dewalt.com/products/acc...sories/fixed-base-for-dw616618-routers/dw6184

is the fixed base for DW616/618 Routers


----------



## Cherryville Chuck (Sep 28, 2010)

Bill one of the things that can help us recommend methods to get jobs done is knowing what tools you have to work with. For example in this case knowing if you have a drill press to work with might make a difference.


----------



## Cvbs (Jun 21, 2014)

No Drill press. Just a Craftsman table saw and some hand held power tools. Like I said ... just starting.


----------



## Cvbs (Jun 21, 2014)

Etaf,

here are pictures of the bases and the top of the router itself.

thanks for the help,
cvbs


----------



## DesertRatTom (Jul 3, 2012)

You've been a member for quite a while. But since you're just starting on your workshop, I thought you might like to look over the attached pdf. It's about the 18 (plus) things that helped me get started. It's long, but has pictures and hopefully will help you as you build up your tool kit.


----------



## Cvbs (Jun 21, 2014)

DesertRatTom,

Thanks for the information .... the more I can read the better I will feel working with the router.


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

Cvbs said:


> the more I can read the better I will feel working with the router.


in that case... 

We put an general information library, a touch of education if you will, *at this here link* to help you get up and running in the world of routers, routering and it's accessories... We hope it to be useful to you...
*Do take* some time to read the two safety PDF's... *PLEASE!!!*
Blood and trips to the ER, we find, are very annoying *AND EXPENSIVE...*

There is some information on dust collection *at this here link* if it you need it...


----------

